# Game 63: Bulls @ Heat (3/6 1:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, March 6, 2011 | 1:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Must win. Gotta get out of this slump.

Damp was fined $10K for his flagrant 2 foul, but will not be suspended for this game.

Heat have not defeated an above .500 team at home since December 28...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many of those do you have? :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh sucks.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

What's the latest on Haslem?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We really gotta sort ourselves out. We need to beat a quality team, bad.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bright side everyone. We play like 9 winning teams in a row. It's almost guaranteed we will win at least one. It will be the greatest win.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Bright side everyone. We play like 9 winning teams in a row. It's almost guaranteed we will win at least one. It will be the greatest win.


Haha truth!


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Haha truth!


Yes 1-8 will make me feel really good. :krazy:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We suck.



Score more points!!!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good start. Wade with a couple of turnovers, Bosh missing his J's..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet inbounds play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-18 after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

New change to the lineup. Wade starts the 2nd on the bench.

Hopefully its a new change and not that Wade is hurt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice step back J by Bosh. Havent seen that much since his Toronto days.

Bosh again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So two plays in a row where Bosh gets the ball down in the low post area and faces up. Havent seen much of that this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is feeling it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now if Bosh would grab some rebounds to go with his points...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

At least we're not jumping out to a big lead in the first half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice block by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

make your ****ing free throws omg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That Lebron 3 is one of those shots that did not go down in this recent stretch. The typical sequence would have been Lebron missing it and the Bulls coming right back and hitting one of their own.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, you dumb ****.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Goddamn Chalmers...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-40 at at the half

That foul by Mario is just a momentum killer. Good half overall though.

This game is playing out just like the last two vs the Bulls...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

At least it's only a 9 point lead to blow tonight. I wonder how we'll do it tonight. Turnovers or missed shots? Will we start giving up second chance point? How will they fail today...that is the question...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heated said:


> Bosh sucks.


I'm gonna bash the bosh more often. Praise doesn't seem to work for his game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh needs to eat a sandwich or something, might help him grab a couple more boards


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Did that kid just take a photo of Rose's ass?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rose is insane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the tide begins to turn as it usually does..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Also what the **** is Wade doing, he passed up an open midrange shot only to turn it into a fadeaway 21 footer with 2 guys draped all over him. I have no confidence in his decision making lately.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No More Choking! *LETS GO HEAT.*


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pass Rio2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

two nice plays in a row by Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not sure if Wade broke that set or what but that was really awkward with him and Chris posting up in the same spot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has played so bad against the best teams this season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a ridiculous shot there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm starting to pile on him here, but Wade is missing some easy passes to Bosh off the pick and roll


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yessss nice shot Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omfg the arena would have gone insane if Miller hit one of those threes. WHY CANT WE MAKE THOSE IMPORTANT ONES


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Millllllllllllllller :whatever:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Those are the 3's we've been missing the past couple of weeks.

Cant get more wide open than Mike was on those two...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like clockwork, we miss open 3's and the opponent comes back and hits a shot on the next possession.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Unreal, we just cant hit ****ing buckets when necessary. This is so infuriating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant close quarters out. So frustrating that we can lead by a good margin throughout quarters, then lose it in the final minute.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

65-63 after 3

Need Wade to get it going here to start the 4th. Or go back to Bosh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

12 minutes of execution please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby has been short on all but 1 of his 3pt shots since joining the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just a horrible start to the quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody else wondering what Wade's doing today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why collapse on a driving CJ Watson? I hate this D sometimes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is still shaking his head about calls on the previous play. Team needs to focus and stop waiting for things to go their way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade getting the ball on every possession in the 4th instead of Lebron.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Can someone shut that kid and his dad up behind the broadcasters? My god..

PS nice block, Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade needs to just assume he will never get a call again and play accordingly.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh needs to cut more to the hoop. TELL HIM TO CUT SPO


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is just unacceptable, they CANNOT get quality shots in halfcourt sets. It's just impossible. We are too predictable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team goes dumb in the 4th quarter.

Rose is putting this game away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> This is just unacceptable, they CANNOT get quality shots in halfcourt sets. It's just impossible. We are too predictable.


Our 4th quarter offense consists of clearouts or pick and pops for either Wade, Lebron or bosh. One of the gets it, someone sets a screen, and the other 3 just stand there. So predictable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's hard to blame the team for mistakes when Chicago knows exactly what sets we will run along with the second option. The team runs a play, Bulls lock it up, shot clock runs down and we have to do something ridiculous. The players look bad and the coaches don't get enough heat for putting them in bad spots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

wade and lebron seem to have a rift emrging this game. its reinforced by neither sharing the ball with each other down the stretch...big free throw miss by wade. another loss comin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333

About ****ing time a shooter hits a big 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

finally a goddamn three pointer goes in finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally finally


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Super Mario!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Super ****ing Mario Chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the layup!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Gary Payton-esque!! (Visions of the Finals)

:allhail:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Super Mario MVP


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent ball denial defense by Wade on Rose


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that's Mario. Hits two big shots, then commits a dumb and unnecessary foul on Deng.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha, of course


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that happened...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Go to Mario. He's more clutch that Wade, James and Bosh put together..

Oh FFS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Un****ingbelievable...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Time for a game winner. We are 1-14 on game tying or winning shots this year.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing ****


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm getting kind of used to this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And I thought the game against Orlando was frustrating...

Wow, this week has been as bad as it can get for this team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade not Lebron needs to take the game winning shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Wade not Lebron needs to take the game winning shot.


Well they both missed.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** the final shot, score more than 37 points in a half and then we can talk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> **** the final shot, score more than 37 points in a half and then we can talk


I just find it very difficult to accept that a team with Wade, Lebron and Bosh can go through such extended droughts on offense.

**** the "its a process" bull**** and start blaming the scheme. Its happened way too many times for it to just be needing more time to get comfortable with one another.


----------



## throttle217 (Nov 25, 2004)

No more excuses for the Heatles!


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Both Wade and Lebron had great looks and neither i expected to go win.

It is almost comical at this point.

This team will really test Hollinger's point differential=success theory.

Once again blew a double-digit lead at home.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Poor Spoelestra is not cut out for this, the Heat need a coach that can kick Dwyane Wade's butt.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I mentioned this a long time ago, this is the wrong culture for this team. Our scheme and plans just do not work for this lineup.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's a process

Trust each other

Codewords for "I have no idea how to actually fix this, so I will continue my pop-psychology and hope my stars bail me out again"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

throttle217 said:


> No more excuses for the Heatles!


Correction: No more excuses from Spo.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Well they both missed.


Wade had to flick up a prayer off balance he hardly got a good shot off.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it too late for Riley to come back to the bench?


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

I would love to see Phil Jackson here next year.

Would be the ultimate test for Zen Master and Lebron. Will never happen, however.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

From Ira's twitter

Erik Spoelstra: "There's nothing else we can do but stay together. And we have to stay with this."

Erik Spoelstra: "There are a couple of guys crying there in the locker room."

I hate him so much. A team takes on the personality of it's coach. What is a team supposed to do when they keep losing and the coach keeps telling them to stick with over and over and over? People are crying? Where is the leadership? FIRE HIM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant believe Spo mentioned that. Grown men dont want people knowing that they were crying after a game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And now the players have to sit and individually address whether they were or weren't crying to the media. Unbelievable. Spo just opened up another huge can of worms there.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

You can say whatever you want about personnel, but there is a fundamental disconnect between how this team should play and how it does play.

Either Spo is not calling any offensive plays or no one listens to him. Either way Spo is the dispensable part of the equation. Poor guy...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow, he brings up them crying because they wanted it so bad? I would say it's more tears of frustration because they don't know how to get it done.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow way to air the dirty laundry there Spo. That's going to be feasted upon by the national media.

On the one hand it's good that the guys care that much, on the other hand--it's just a goddamn regular season game.

I like Spo, and I think he's right in that the team just has to work through this. On the other hand...that's just a startlingly big brain fart. Like throwing red meat to dogs.

Don't know if our team could be more humiliated at this point. Come playoff time, that pressure is going to seem like nothing...what a rough regular season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> **** the final shot, score more than 37 points in a half and then we can talk


Yeah, we're losing close games because we're finishing entire halves bad. Not just the final five minutes. Spo should really consider shaking up his second half rotations a little bit.

Also maybe once Haslem gets back we should use Bosh as a sixth man? Since when he's out there with Lebron and Wade he doesn't get the ball in good spots to score.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, we're losing close games because we're finishing entire halves bad. Not just the final five minutes. Spo should really consider shaking up his second half rotations a little bit.
> 
> Also maybe once Haslem gets back we should use Bosh as a sixth man? Since when he's out there with Lebron and Wade he doesn't get the ball in good spots to score.


No way in this ego-driven group does Bosh become the 6th man.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's interesting how the first half of the season consisted of the team digging themselves into a hole during the first half and then coming out with fire in the second half. Now it's the complete opposite.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just amazing. Spo preaches trust and then lets that cat out of the bag!? what the hell man.

I dont mind that guys are crying. It means theyre hurt and frustrated about what's going on, but we really need to figure this out. Blown lead after blown lead after blown lead. You can't let good teams come back at you and then just fold.

We need a team meeting Dallas-style right now. Get this season back on track before it derails heading into the playoffs.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh: "I don't think we've addressed the problem yet, we have to find the problem first"

A coaching staff that can't figure out what the team is doing wrong?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forgetting all the Spo stuff and late game execution, we pretty much lost because we could not secure a ****ing rebound on a missed free throw. 

This team has found some amazingly frustrating ways to lose games this season.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Smh, in '06 I remember when we struggled and people were on here "crying" about how Riles was too old to coach and all this... NBA is all about runs, right now were just in a bad whole, luckily it's the regular season..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

One thing that is making me mad is how Wade still is not the one in the iso situation at the end of the game. I really don't understand why over and over we give it to only LeBron.. That's pretty ridic


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How about we just not run any more isos for the final play of the game when we have nearly 20 seconds on the clock to find a good shot? I mean am I crazy or would a dribble hand off between Lebron and Wade going to the basket, not be the play to do there?

Anyways. I love that Spoelstra told the whole world that our guys were crying after the game. Now for the next three days the media is going to try and find out who cried, there will be more mass mocking--less focus on the actual games...

what a week....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wonder who was crying? Bosh denied it, Wade refused to answer


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron had to be have been one of them. He was talking about how he apologized to the team and vowed to do better--I can't imagine him not crying while doing so.

I don't mind the guys crying because it's nice they care that much. But it does sort of underscore how much they are inside their own heads at this point. They're overthinking everything. Doesn't seem to be much leadership on the team either.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we miss Haslem more than ever right now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

AirJay said:


> No way in this ego-driven group does Bosh become the 6th man.


Probably not, but I'd definitely tinker with the minutes to give Haslem ample time with Wade and LeBron, and Bosh more time with Miller and company.



Dwyane Wade said:


> Smh, in '06 I remember when we struggled and people were on here "crying" about how Riles was too old to coach and all this... NBA is all about runs, right now were just in a bad whole, luckily it's the regular season..


This.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

My guess would be Lebron and Miller


----------

